# 1998 MTD riding mower



## lawncutter (May 25, 2010)

Need parts manual. It has a 14.5 hp B&S motor


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Please post the model number found under the seat.


----------



## lawncutter (May 25, 2010)

indypower said:


> Please post the model number found under the seat.


Model 13AM675G062

S--1E128C20101

62055 ????


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Here ya go:

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=mtd&mn=13AM675G062+(1998)


----------



## lawncutter (May 25, 2010)

Just what I needed. Thank's:thumbsup:


----------

